# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Filmi "Dirty Pretty Things" (Stephen Frears.)

## nosselgae

ky film ka kohë (vite) që është shfaqë.....

e shiqova këto ditë..... po e vendosi titullin këtu se ndoshta e shiqon ndonjëri para se me e lënë vendlindjen......

shpresoj se përjetimet e të mërguarëve Shqiptar nuk janë të ngjashme me ato në këtë film.

----------

